# All-new A6 Avant



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Audi is adding a new chapter to the success story of the Avant: the new Audi A6 Avant represents a unique blend of design and dynamism, driving pleasure and functionality. With countless innovations, a high standard of comfort and luxurious equipment, the Audi A6 Avant is poised to extend its lead within its competitive field... *Full Story...*


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

looks nice ... but where's the roof rails !!


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: All-new A6 Avant ([email protected])*

It looks awesome. Audi Avants always looked even sleeker than sedan counterparts.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bugzy (May 29, 2000)

*Re: All-new A6 Avant (A4Jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4Jetta* »_It looks awesome. Audi Avants always looked even sleeker than sedan counterparts.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

word to your mother http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blu_strk (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: All-new A6 Avant (bugzy)*

Sigh, avants are soooo sexy. That new A6 is loaded.


----------



## AhnucOnun (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: All-new A6 Avant ([email protected])*

DROOOOLLLL!








That is one saweet ride!
It looks BETTER than the sedan! Even from the front, the extended roof-line somehow completes the car. And that back end with those taillights... slurp!
To think, I have to deal with vane crackpots on a daily basis that want to "upgrade" to an SUV but are "too young" to drive a wagon... 
Frikkin' idiots hear the word "wagon" and they think of their grandpa's Vista Cruiser with fake wood panelling and a bubble-top sunroof!








Good thing Audi calls their wagons Avant. Or maybe they should be called "sports tourer"... but wait! "Never Follow"


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: All-new A6 Avant ([email protected])*

I stopped by a dealer yesterday and was disappointed to find out that C6 Avants are nowhere in sight. The sales guy was wanting me to get in the A6 loaded 3.2 just to get a flavor of whats to come. I was very impressed.
My sister and brother in law each have a 2.T Allroad and they absolutely love it.
Any chances that we might see the 3.0 TDI here in the Avant C6? That would be very nice but I bet the 3.2 drives very nicely also.
Are the sport seats truly an option on the 3.2 or is it packaged together somehow? The AUdi USA site has then as a $1500 option with premium leather.
I'm just eagerly awaiting to get in an Avant 3.2 for a test drive. I'll have to wait a while.
Thanks


----------



## nota1.8t (Mar 29, 2004)

I am in love. like seeing my first love from across the room


----------



## A4Jetta (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: All-new A6 Avant (Silver Fox)*

A6 Avant will be available sometimes in fall as an 06 model, AFAIK.


----------

